# Wolves in the Hunt For Shaun Livingston



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

> Free-agent guard Shaun Livingston, fighting back from a devastating knee injury, had private workouts with the Portland Trail Blazers and Minnesota Timberwolves in the past 48 hours and league sources expect him to sign with one of three teams next week.
> 
> Livingston worked out in Portland on Friday, and two league sources believed the Blazers are the favorites to sign the ex-Los Angeles Clippers guard. Still, it is unclear whether Portland general manager Kevin Pritchard has been convinced enough to add yet another guaranteed contract to his roster.
> 
> ...


 Adrian Wojnarowski http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...w-livingstonworkout091208&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah, I just read this now. Idk about you guys...but i really love Shaun Livingston. He's been one of my favorite players since he came into the NBA. I think we should give him a shot..See if he can add some muscle so he can stay away from the injuries but he could be a steal. 6'8 point guard would create alot of mismatches for us if he can bulk up...hes a great passer and ballhandler, cant hurt to have one more point right?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the idea a lot, but in perspective. I want it to be a multiyear deal, or a deal with us having options to make it multiyear, and not much $ other than through incentives on games played and stats. Even if he's healthy, though, there are real problems: he can't shoot. I like what he could do in the open court, and getting the ball to AJ, etc. But that shot has to improve.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> I like the idea a lot, but in perspective. I want it to be a multiyear deal, or a deal with us having options to make it multiyear, and not much $ other than through incentives on games played and stats. Even if he's healthy, though, there are real problems: he can't shoot. I like what he could do in the open court, and getting the ball to AJ, etc. But that shot has to improve.


He's pretty much like telfair..except 7-8 inches taller, lol. Do you know what his defense is like? IF he could bulk up, then he could be a very valuable piece be able to possibly guard 3 spots with his size.


----------

